# new family member wanted



## gazandshell (Apr 27, 2010)

hi we are looking for a dog to rescue in Hampshire must be small breed jack ,spaniel, small staffy any mixed breed prefer 1 year to 5 years, would like a bitch also must be spayed and good with children we live in a large maisonette with front back large balcony we have no garden but live opposite shore walks beach and large massive sports field which i run round every night in Portsmouth we also go to a lot of country parks and walks as I'm a believer in my kids being active and not stuck watching telly Al day there always some one at are home we have 4 children 2 are small other 2 in school and would like to rescue rather then going getting a puppy as there are some many rescue dogs out there plus some are trained ec as having a puppy is like having another new born child i have a good job and have the money to pay vets ect we no its a big commitment but feel its the right time to help out with a new life for a dog thank u for reading


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there,
Thanks for choosing to adopt  Very good choice even if I do say so myself!

We currently have a 3 year old Jack Russell Bitch. Her name is Pat and she is a wonderful girl, very loving and she especially loves children! She has been spayed and vaccinated. She gets on with most other dogs but is a typical terrier and can occasionally try it on with the very old and very young but this obviously won't be a problem for you as you have no resident dog  The only fault I know of is that she used to be a working dog so definitely no small "furries" or cats.

Here is the beautiful girl

















Let me know if you'd like more information 

xxx


----------



## gazandshell (Apr 27, 2010)

have pmed u any other rescues atall please


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Try these guys..

Home - The Little Dog Rescue

Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the Portsmouth dog warden? They often have dogs in need of homes, as the service is unbelieveably underfunded and they have very little space to keep stray dogs after their 7 days in the pound is up. You could also place yourself on their waiting list in case a suitable dog comes in needing a home, or if they hear of one.

Also you might like to have a look at SCAMPS based in Southampton:
dogs for adoption

I'll also keep my ears open for you, as I know some people locally involved in rescue - and I think we might actually be near-neighbours....


----------



## gazandshell (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah went to there new kennels yesturday in hilsea i am on the list


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

have a look at Many Tears they take lots of small ex breeding bitches who seem to take so well to family life, Well done to you I have a rescued lurcher and he is the sweetest dog Ive ever had lol


----------



## gazandshell (Apr 27, 2010)

the trouble is as soon as u put no garden on the form people dont wanna know , the dog warden was very good thow and said it wouldnt be a problem as she knows me and how fit and active we all are lol .... but the thing is i understand its better to have a garden but some one could get a dog then month or 6 later end up moving to a flat wich would defeat the point . o well i will keep trying found a lovley patterdale terrier rought coat bitch but shes gone


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Try looking on

Rescue Dogs & Dogs for Adoption @ dogsblog.com

Rescues across the UK add some of their dogs onto there plus you can search by breed 

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

gazandshell said:


> the trouble is as soon as u put no garden on the form people dont wanna know , the dog warden was very good thow and said it wouldnt be a problem as she knows me and how fit and active we all are lol ....


Stick with it... it might take some time, but Carol's an excellent dog warden and certainly knows the area, she's also a qualified behaviourist/trainer, has done all kinds of dog sports with hers, and helps to run agility/flyball shows... not many councils can boast such a qualified warden!

For such a big city, we are very badly served here with rescues, unless you have your own transport (and so many people here don't). It took me a very long time to find a rescue dog for my neighbour, but we did get there in the end thanks to this forum 

PS: Something I really must stress, any dog living here because it is so densely populated - and as a result, very high dog density as well - you *must* try to get a dog that is 200% dog-friendly with other dogs, to the extent that is almost bulletproof even if attacked.

My own has been attacked a few times over the years - including several times as a puppy - by other numpties' badly-behaved dogs and is now suffering as a result, we're having to see a behaviourist. And there are so many dogs in this city, that if you did have problems and took yours out at 5am to try and avoid other dogs, you will still run into them!

Another good reason for keeping in touch with the local council kennels, as you are much more likely to get a local dog that already knows the ropes

If you need a recommendation for a very good training class to go to locally, just let me know


----------



## chelseanlee (May 1, 2010)

have you tried stubbington ark in fareham?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

chelseanlee said:


> have you tried stubbington ark in fareham?


Impossible to get to without your own transport, and many people I speak to say they don't like the place or were turned down. It's an RSPCA shelter.


----------



## gazandshell (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a zafira so plenty of space and i can get any were really i suppose the ark don't wanna know due to not having a garden i will wait see what happens its a big decision to get the right dog and will check 200 percent to make sure its the right one for our family


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

you could also try here

www.dogpages.org.uk


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

gazandshell said:


> i have a zafira so plenty of space and i can get any were really i suppose the ark don't wanna know due to not having a garden i will wait see what happens its a big decision to get the right dog and will check 200 percent to make sure its the right one for our family


I would say almost certainly that the Ark will be sniffy as you don't have a garden and they, like some rescues - BUT NOT ALL - won't rehome to someone with children as young as yours.

Have a look at GSDlover4ever's suggestion - many rescues on there, and many with different criteria. I know that one rescue Many Tears often has dogs in this area being fostered. I have been a regular on DogPages for years and cannot praise the rescue work they do enough.

It's not easy though, living down here... we're one of the most densely populated areas in Europe and have lots to offer dogs, but have very very few local rescues serving the area. Which is why you might end up being better off with the local dog warden.


----------

